# Eclipse Meldung: Von der Verwendung des Standardpakets wird abgeraten



## Larifant (13. Aug 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

immer wenn ich mit Eclipse (3.7) eine neues Projekt erstelle, erscheint im Projekt-Erstellungsfenster (oben) folgender Hinweis, auch wenn ich eine neue Klasse erstelle:

"Von der Verwendung des Standardpakets wird abgeraten."

Wenn ich dann trotzdem das Projekt ausführe, dann erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Verweise für Startkonfiguration EclipseStarter für nicht vorhandenes Projekt org.eclipse.ui.examples.multipageeditor."

Was läuft hier schief?

Lieben Dank für eure Mühe 

Larifant


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Aug 2011)

Javaklassen werden normalerweiße in sogenannte Packages gegliedert. Also einfach vor Erstellen der ersten Klasse ein Package erstellen und in dieser erstellst du dann deine Klassen.


----------



## Andi_CH (15. Aug 2011)

... um es noch deutlicher zu sagen - schief läuft da gar nichts ;-)
Die Meldung kommt, wenn du eine Klasse erstellst. Mindestens bei mir kommt die nicht, wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle.

Packages müssen nicht erst erstellt werden - Eclipse macht das automatisch - einfach beim Erstellen der Klasse ein Package angeben - z.B. javaforum.test1

Was das hilft:
Du kannst in jedem Package eine klasse mit gleichem Namen haben (ob das sinnvoll ist, sei mal dahingestellt) und kannst da aus einem Hauptprogramm gezielt Klassen impotieren.


----------



## Larifant (15. Aug 2011)

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten.

Das Problem besteht zwar weiterhin, auch wenn ich zuerst eine Package erstelle, aber immerhin werden die Programme jetzt ausgeführt.

Nun denn, vielleicht ergibt sich doch noch eine Lösung.

Dank, noch einmal, für eue Mühe.

Larifant


----------



## gman (15. Aug 2011)

Hi,

du musst deine Klassen auch in das neu erstellte Package verschieben, dann sollte die Meldung weg sein.


----------

